# It feels so good to not care what people may think or say about you.



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Today i overheard my neighbors talking about me, talking about how i havent left my house for a year and some other ****. But instead of it hurting me and ****ing up my day, i actually found it humorous. I got so much dirt on all these low lives that if they put us on wild n out id roast the **** outta these people. One of my neighbors is a closet homosexual i know this because my mentor i had who was gay himself told me a few things about him, my other neighbor has 3 kids a gf a 18 year old sister and his mother living in a 2 room apartment, not to mention his gf is always screaming at him and calling him an alcoholic. My other neighbor is constantly getting hit by her 5'5 bf even though she's clearly bigger than him, every now and then i over hear her in my bathroom as he hits her crying "why do you hit me you make me feel so worthless" (true story) Some girl i went to school with and who completely rejected me now has 2 kids from 2 different men and shes not even 21. And half the kids in this neighborhood get pregnant after their first ****. BUT I SHOULD BE THE ONE EMBARRASSED ABOUT MY LIFE? **** THAT!

But besides all that (all true btw) the reason i dont give 2 ****s about what these people say or think of me is because they havent been through what ive been through. Their a bunch of IGNORANT normies. Therefore the day they get SA or walk in my shoes, will be the day ill listen to all the **** they spute. Til then they can yap their ignorant mouths away because im not listening. 

Ive never felt more relieved in my life.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Clearly you care if you felt the need to post about it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You're mean.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

lmao said:


> Clearly you care if you felt the need to post about it.


The only thing i care about is not caring any more.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Farideh said:


> You're mean.


All of that is true. I just dont understand how these hypocrites can live these ****ed up lives and then feel the freedom to judge other people.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thaats great op/ props to you. I wish i didnt care soo much on what people think of me. my self esteem is poor and sometimes I feel like people can see its reflection


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> thaats great op/ props to you. I wish i didnt care soo much on what people think of me. my self esteem is poor and sometimes I feel like people can see its reflection


Thx man. But yeah the second people see our weakness they pounce on us like a bunch of animals for no reason.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

MiserableLife99 said:


> The only thing i care about is not caring any more.


You would've called out the closet **** if you didn't care lol.


----------



## irshad (Jul 2, 2014)

The more you care about peoples opinion about you,the more you get depressed
So tell them go to hell


----------



## Dillingerr (Jun 4, 2015)

That's badazz. My neighbors across the street know I'm always home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

Great on you man! I am also going to try and not care what ****s think about me. I can also relate exactly to what you are going through. I have a lot of neighbours who also don't like me and who don't even give me the time of day. There is this one stupid woman neighbour who has a daughter. She has studied at three different universities and she has failed at all three despite getting funding from her mothers workplace. There is also this little runt that keeps running his mouth about me at every opportunity and keeps saying that I'm stupid and weird and ****. Ironically he has studied at university for almost a decade and despite the university paying his fees ( his dad works at the uni) he still keeps on failing and subsequently he keeps changing to different courses. Stupid low life dumb **** can't even get a qualification despite having all the resources! 

I really should learn to not give a **** anymore.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Good For YOU !!!*

I am with you 100%.

There are a LOT of badly screwed up people in the world MUCH worse than us. We are almost "normal" compared to the huge numbers of violent, thieving, rapists and crooks that are out there.

It is hard for people like us with SA/AvPD and such to stop worrying about what people think of us and it can cripple us, but we DO need to get to the point where we do not care so much what they think because many of them are mental and emotional cripples themselves ! They are not our judges, so forget them !!! We need to thicken our skin.

Get tough, get a little mean and callous - ( just not too much !)

GOOD FOR YOU !!!!! :grin2::clap


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I never cared. I know that people talk behind my back, I don't blame them. I try to be as good as I can be, if they don't think I'm good enough, so what? It's their opinion. All that matters is how I view myself, not how others do.


----------



## gone home (Jul 24, 2015)

I care what people think. If I didn't I wouldn't be sitting here crying.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Ideally we should feel that way all the time, except for the people that really count, if they exist.


----------

